# wooden accordion peg racks



## SonnyB (Apr 12, 2009)

My business NHwoodworking.com gets a couple of inquiries a month (we got two in the last week) for wooden accordion peg racks. We don't make them but would probably get more business if/when we advertised that we did make/carry them. Do any of you make them? They would have to be made from hardwood and be strong enough to hang adult clothes and coats on. If you do make them and would like to sell them through our company please email me at [email protected] It's not big volume but sometimes every little bit helps. Thanks.


----------

